# ما المقصود بـ centralizers



## ha3001 (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لكم ولكل جميع العاملين في هذا المنتدى 

أريد معرفة ما المقصود بـ Centralizers في Casing وماهي وظيفته

أريد شرح مبسط أن أمكن

بارك الله فيكم جميع


----------



## ha3001 (19 مايو 2009)

شدعوه يا حافظ ما فيه أحد يرد


----------



## ashrufmz (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
Regarding the centralizer , its a piece that is put along with the wireline string in order to keep it in the center of the casing , 
كما انه من الممكن ان يكون هناك معاني اخرى لا أعرفها ،


----------



## alshangiti (19 مايو 2009)

http://www.well-flow.com/casing-centralizers.html


----------



## ha3001 (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم رد جميل


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (24 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم تعني مركزه انابيب البطانه داخل البئر وعم تلامسها مع الجدار وذلك لضمان وصول السمنت الى جميع جوانب الجدار الخارجي للبطانه وناك نوعين bow والتي تستخدم في منطقه الopen hole والنوع الثاني riggedالذي يستخدم في المقطع المبطن اي في منطقه البطانه السابقه ويكون مستقيم وليس فيه اي تحدب مثل النوع السابق والشرح كثير جدااااااااااااااااااااااا عن الcenterlizer


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (25 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (25 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## القناص الموهوب (13 يونيو 2012)

يا مهندس محمد جزاك الله خير نريد موضوع كامل عن centralizer


----------

